# comment customiser mon mac



## pharaon-36 (2 Janvier 2010)

bonjour a tous  voilas j'ai parcouru le forum j'ai lu et lu des tonnes de ligne sur le sujet mais comment je débute dans le monde de apple je ne comprend pas tous  j'ai installer des logiciels mais il ne marche pas sur snow leopard ou je ne c'est pas installer les icons que je télécharge   svp aider moi


----------



## daffyb (2 Janvier 2010)

pharaon-36 a dit:


> bonjour a *à* tous  voilas *voilà* j'ai parcouru le forum j'ai lu et lu des tonnes de ligne*s* sur le sujet mais comment je débute dans le monde de a*A*pple je ne comprend*s* pas tous*t.*  j'ai installer*é* des logiciels mais il*s* ne marche*nt* pas sur snow leopard ou je ne c'est *sais* pas installer les icons que je télécharge   svp aider*z-*moi


C'est lourd, mais lourd. Un effort s'il te plaît 
N'hésite pas à mettre de la ponctuation et à sauter des lignes, ça aide à la compréhension et à la lecture. Merci pour nos neurones.


----------



## AnnC21 (2 Janvier 2010)

Qu'as tu installé comme logiciel ? Candybar, Liteicon ?


----------



## Le docteur (2 Janvier 2010)

pharaon-36 a dit:


> bonjour a tous  voilas j'ai parcouru le forum j'ai lu et lu des tonnes de ligne sur le sujet mais comment je débute dans le monde de apple je ne comprend pas tous  j'ai installer des logiciels mais il ne marche pas sur snow leopard ou je ne c'est pas installer les icons que je télécharge   svp aider moi



:affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## pharaon-36 (3 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Qu'as tu installé comme logiciel ? Candybar, Liteicon ?



  bonjour annc21 

                                                                                                                  j'ai installer les 2 
     pour liteicon c'est bon en allant sur le web mais pour candybar j'ai télécharger des icons sur les site d'écrite dans le forum mais la je n'arrive pas a les maitre       

en faite je voudrais tous modifier l'apparence de mon mac mais je suis perdu


----------



## AnnC21 (3 Janvier 2010)

S'il te plait fais attention à l'orthographe quand même :mouais:

L'utilisation de liteicon ou candybar est très simple, après avoir téléchargé un pack d'icônes et l'avoir dézippé, il suffit de les faire glisser dans la fenêtre où apparait les anciennes icônes, par dessus !
Ensuite dans liteicon, "appliquer les changements" puis valider en cliquant sur "relancer le finder" et bingo (j'ai pas essayé candybar mais c'est le même genre normalement)

Qu'as tu téléchargé comme format d'icônes ? Perso je prends le pack avec les icônes individuelles pour mac, le "pack spécial candybar" je n'ai pas essayé (parce que j'ai utilisé Liteicon :lol: )

Pour les icônes du dock (applications), il faut procéder autrement, avec la méthode déjà décrite ailleurs (pomme i sur ta nouvelle icône, copier la représentation en haut à gauche en la sélectionnant et pomme c, pomme i sur l'icône de l'application à changer, déverouiller si besoin puis pomme v...)


----------



## pharaon-36 (11 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> S'il te plait fais attention à l'orthographe quand même :mouais:
> 
> L'utilisation de liteicon ou candybar est très simple, après avoir téléchargé un pack d'icônes et l'avoir dézippé, il suffit de les faire glisser dans la fenêtre où apparait les anciennes icônes, par dessus !
> Ensuite dans liteicon, "appliquer les changements" puis valider en cliquant sur "relancer le finder" et bingo (j'ai pas essayé candybar mais c'est le même genre normalement)
> ...




ok je te remercie pour toute les infos


----------



## Vexil (13 Janvier 2010)

Mais comment modifier la MenuBar comme la rendre noire et transformé l'écriture en blanc ?


----------

